# Anybody Fishing??



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Haven't seen many reports.... I've hit a coupla spots on the river (creek mouths)the last 2 weeks, not much luck.. tried a spillway but never had a bite in hours.. Heard they were still boating on Seneca?? Anybody going out tom. (weds the 25th)??? Love to get a boat in somewhere!! anybody going, give me a shout!!


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

you can still get a boat on it, have to put in beside the ramp, all gravel. they been catchin eyes n crappies pretty frequently. minows, jigs n slip bobbers. or in the spillway, the yearly snaggin season has begun. water was high when i drove past today here by buffalo.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

The snaggers are the first to hit the spillway there. They say they " catch em on Vibes" but I have seen them fishing there and stay completely away from it!! If it wasnt for them you could get some Eyes out of there but I am not going to take the chance having some in my bucket with snag marks and trying to explain to a Warden that I really did catch em. Just not worth it in my book!!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

It would be a cold day in h--- when I would let some low life snaggers keep me from fishing, more so from keeping a legal caught fish!!!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info, guys.. gonna have a cup of coffee and figure where I'm fishing today!


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

i used to fih the spillway religously, last 3-4 yrs has gotten so bad every fish you actually catch looks like a muskie had lunch. big chunks taken outa the backs, and its sad. my biggest 2 eyes came from there a 9.6 and a 9.1the same day 5yrs ago. good luck to ya if you brave the trebble hooks!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

I_WALL_I said:


> Thanks for the info, guys.. gonna have a cup of coffee and figure where I'm fishing today!


report please!! i'm stuck working so tell me a STORY!!!!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Fished the stone house area, the stumps, bridge, worked for hours around that area... vibes, minnows on jigs, never had a bite.. saw 2 adult eagles working around. Water in the upper end is pretty muddy, had ice along the bank.. went down to the dam area, no boats out, ramp looked good. The main lake area was blue/green, looked great. SF Outdoors was open and said a local had been getting eye every day near the dam. hey WAVE, congrats on the Biz!! Hope you still get time to fish!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

thanks Jeff!!! working a lot, but i'll find time!!! pretty busy so i'm happy about that!! if it keeps up, i'll be in the market for another truck!!!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I Wall....where were you?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm going to try to get out this weekend if I can find some clean water. Maybe a local public pond or Lake Snowden.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Flippin 416- the N end of Salt Fork in the bay w/ the old stone house.. when I was young, the old covered bridge was back in that bay, you can still see where it stood. the area has a lot of stumps that hold crappie in the spring.. got 1 over 15" end of Feb last year, so tried that spot. Wish I would have hit the dam area!!


----------



## OHfishfinder (Jan 26, 2012)

Hocking won't be clean After this storm. Snowden is a good choice. I need to research the aep ponds and get a permit. Heard they are great ?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Stopped at Salt Fork for an hour or so fished the spillway area with swimbaits looked great but nary a bite. Flow sure did look nice, I bet there are suageyes in there but they didn't want to come home with me, must not like swimming in hot oil.

The lake was wide open and not a boat on the water, sure looked awful nice out there. Didn't see any Bigfoots.....this time


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Cool...I might have to dump the boat in Salt Fork this weekend if weather and time permit. I am not really familiar with the lake yet (I've been on it three times). I need to go look for the bay and features that I_WALL_I is talking about...sounds like a great spot. Thanks!!!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

OHfishfinder said:


> Hocking won't be clean After this storm. Snowden is a good choice. I need to research the aep ponds and get a permit. Heard they are great ?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


If I had more time to devote to a trip this weekend, AEP would be a great place to go. I doubt I'll have time to make the trip from Athens. I fished AEP for the first time last year, made 3 trips, caught a lot of fish everywhere I went. Can't wait to get back!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

You got me curious now about AEP. I wonder how active the bass would be right now down there. It could be very rewarding or a complete bust, but def an intriguing thought..


----------



## OHfishfinder (Jan 26, 2012)

Again I have always heard it was good. How do I go about getting a permit. I think it is free but thought I heard you need a special permit to fish AEP. Never been and would like to go. 
Bass are biting in just about any water when it's not muddy. Even on a few real cold days last week I caught 4 large mouth. Not big fish,under a lb. but something on the line. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Go on aep website and u can print of your permit. It's free too. I've printed one off before but never made it down there

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

i live bout 20 min from aep ponds, theres giants in some of them but lots of small ones in others. kinda hit or miss. beter break out the 2-4lb test though. most of them are crystal clear. not uncommon to see 8-14 feet deep. lots of weeds and standing trees. most of the ponds are either 4ft deep or 40. no middle. theres 4 or 5 that you can launch big boats on, gravel ramps. just remember there only 10hp rated and plenty of gamewardens watching. so make sure your legal, liscence, aep permit, boat tags, trailer tags. theres a 10lb pluss largemouth caught in these ponds every year, along with crappies, bluegill, catfish, carp, pike, and suposidly, theres a choice few that have walleyes.


----------



## OHfishfinder (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow. Sounds amazing. Excited to visit. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

dgatrell27 said:


> i live bout 20 min from aep ponds, theres giants in some of them but lots of small ones in others. kinda hit or miss. *beter break out the 2-4lb test though. most of them are crystal clear*. not uncommon to see 8-14 feet deep. lots of weeds and standing trees. most of the ponds are either 4ft deep or 40. no middle. theres 4 or 5 that you can launch big boats on, gravel ramps. just remember there only 10hp rated and plenty of gamewardens watching. so make sure your legal, liscence, aep permit, boat tags, trailer tags. theres a 10lb pluss largemouth caught in these ponds every year, along with crappies, bluegill, catfish, carp, pike, and suposidly, theres a choice few that have walleyes.


I will respectfully and completely disagree. 2-4lb line for plus-sized bass in cover is a recipe for disaster. God invented fluorocarbon for a reason. In those gin clear lakes/ponds last year I used nothing under 8lb fluoro and had no issues getting fish to bite.


----------

